# Trip to Winton, QLD (DUW)



## Kitah (Aug 20, 2010)

I just thought I'd post up a few pictures from a recent trip out west. There are a few shots of non-herp and non-animal related things, but they're just incase you guys may be interested  Quite a few photos, such as the panorama shots, were just me playing with the camera. 


Animals



































































































































Other stuff


----------



## Dukz13 (Aug 20, 2010)

some rippa photos


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 20, 2010)

a very entertaining post great herps great scenery


----------



## -Matt- (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice stuff Kitah, love the bustard! Looks like a good spot for dragons, no sign of any snakes this time?


----------



## Kitah (Aug 20, 2010)

Nope, no snakes unfortunately Matt! I went for at least one long walk a day looking for things at the jump up (The hill thing the dino museum is on), but found nothing but dragons (lots, and lots and lots of dragons around) and a wide assortment of birds. I got two thrills on the drive back to Tville when two wedgetailed eagles (at completely different sections of the road) took off from roadkill roo's... I pulled over to take photo's of one that had landed in a tree, but as soon as the car slowed it took off- apparently camera shy! 

I'm not sure if I was just looking in the wrong spots, it was still too cool (Freezing for most of the time I was there, vs. here in Tville where its bloody hot and humid) or what... Ah well, there's always next time! I also really want to see some knob tailed gecko's that my friend saw up there.

No little stimmy's either, because I was at a different location, not at the property where they hung around the house like last time


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 20, 2010)

great pics thanks for sharing


----------



## Wild~Touch (Aug 20, 2010)

Love your work and thank you for sharing 
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## -Matt- (Aug 20, 2010)

Wedgies are always so hard to get close to! I'm gunna be out there at the start of October so I hope I can at least see something.


----------



## ANT22 (Aug 21, 2010)

Love the correlas and the spider web pics


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 24, 2010)

some nice dragons there!


----------



## Kitah (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks guys  Hopefully next time I go out I can find some more herps, when its a bit warmer! 

Matt, I wish Wedgetails were easier to get pics of, but ahh well. They're good for a challenge haha. And I hope you post pics up here somewhere so we can see the critters you find!


----------



## Jeannine (Aug 28, 2010)

*hey the panoroma's turned out really well, better then mine

im still mastering it, but im putting it down to old age and needing my glasses so i can line it all up properly *


----------



## Jeannine (Aug 28, 2010)

*oh wedgies huh

well i could make you guys green with envy if i mention that a few years back we stumbled upon the nesting site to a pair about 10 minutes drive from our house and managed to watch the one chick go from downing to leaving the nest 

just looked on my computer and all the pictures have been burnt onto a CD so will try over the next few days to remember and see if i can find them, not the greatest as the nest is on private property and the fence line is a fair distance, but we do have pictures also of this family on the T section of a power line that runs the Sydney - Adelaide part of Sydney - Adelaide _ Perth so will find them too 

felt so honored to watch this little one grow up and finally leave the nest, such magnificent birds indeed *


----------

